# Robin meets Tootsie!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I took Robin out to play in the snow, today. He loves snow and the driveway was covered with it! While we were out my landlord started plowing the snow, and he had Tootsie with him. Tootsie is a mixed breed rescue. She has dark red-brown curls! Suddenly Tootsie comes bounding over to meet Robin! I thought :yikes

The 2 of them sniffed and kissed, and started playing! They frolicked through the snow pawed each other, and played games! Strange, I didn't think Robin liked dogs, but they had such fun!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia loves to play with my dogs, but they are too delicate for her rough brand of play so I have to supervise carefully. It's nice that Robin and Tootsie can be such good pals!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, that is great Kurt!


----------

